
Tesla Autopilot prevented serious injury or saved the life of a pedestrian - signa11
http://electrek.co/2016/07/21/tesla-autopilot-saved-life-prevented-serious-injury-pedestrian-dc/
======
trikashivam
great work by tesla, again!

